# Ad Discussion



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

i like money, discuss ads

post questions and I will make an FAQ out of this op

---

Q. Will Kiwi Farms be moderated in any way to comply with advertiser requests?
A. No, the ad platform will cater to "publisher unfriendly advertisers" instead.

Q. Will ad content be intrusive?
A. No, text only, as shown with the demo ad.

Q. Will this include pornography?
A. Maybe, ads will probably be mostly crypto and gambling related, but all ads will be text-only and NSFW filtering may be an option when the platform is finished.

Q. How do the ads pay out?
A. Ads are sold per thousand impressions.

Q. Do these ads track you?
A. lolno, they're as bare bones as they get.


Q. I WANT MY ADS SPECIAL COLORS!!!!
A. Yes ok it's coming

Q. Banners don't look good on mobile
A. I'm aware.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Excellent, the site traffic is sufficient to 100% the VPN this runs on.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Dec 20, 2018)

Would you prefer that we turn off that pesky adblock?


----------



## Tealeaf (Dec 20, 2018)

If I wanted to make silly ad banners to make fun of the site management, where can I spend my shekels?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Would you prefer that we turn off that pesky adblock?


Yes, but I've gone out of my way to ensure that ad blockers detect the ads.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Tealeaf said:


> If I wanted to make silly ad banners to make fun of the site management, where can I spend my shekels?


This will be posted when the people working on this new ad platform are ready for customers.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 20, 2018)

Are you gonna pull a hiro and start banning everything that isnt advertisement friendly?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> Are you gonna pull a hiro and start banning everything that isnt advertisement friendly?


No, instead we're going to have an advertiser-unfriendly ad platform that allows racists, gambling, and cryptocurrencies.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Yes, but I've gone out of my way to ensure that ad blockers detect the ads.


Sorry, one more question since I'm not familiar with how ad revenue works: How do you get money from the ads? Is it sufficient that we turn off adblock for you to get money, or do people have to click on the ads as well?


----------



## DiabeticSP (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> This will be posted when the people working on this new ad platform are ready for customers.



If we get banners/custom ads from users is there gonna be some kind of moderation ability/screening?

Just to limit neon rainbow FAGGOT banners like SA gets to have fun with.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> No, instead we're going to have an advertiser-unfriendly ad platform that allows racists, gambling, and cryptocurrencies.



So you're saying that our ad agency has blackjack and hookers?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

DiabeticSP said:


> If we get banners/custom ads from users is there gonna be some kind of moderation ability/screening?


From what I've been told, the ads will be text-only and unmoderated.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

CWCissey said:


> So you're saying that our ad agency has blackjack and hookers?


Literally.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Mister Loser said:


> Honestly I preferred it better when you just used us to mine crypto. Too bad it's not viable anymore since the crypto bubble popped.


This is an ignorant ass fucking post. Crypto is still fine and if that miner could still run we'd never have to worry about money again. The problem is, crypto miners got listed as malware and every anti-malware system in the world blacklisted our domain for running it. To this day, chumps using Malwarebytes cannot load the site.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 20, 2018)

DiabeticSP said:


> Just to limit neon rainbow FAGGOT banners like SA gets to have fun with.


I'm ok with neon rainbow FAGGOT as long as it keeps the site running


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 20, 2018)

Will it include porn ads?

I wouldn't mind turning off my ad and script blockers for the site, but nsfw banners would be a bit of an issue.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 20, 2018)

not a fan of the box around the ads in threads, it looks a bit ugly imo
also i still think putting an ad into fullscreen chat on the right side where the users are is a good idea, that space is barely used


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Sorry, one more question since I'm not familiar with how ad revenue works: How do you get money from the ads? Is it sufficient that we turn off adblock for you to get money, or do people have to click on the ads as well?


CPM (views) is what matters.



Sperglord Dante said:


> Will it include porn ads?
> 
> I wouldn't mind turning off my ad and script blockers for the site, but nsfw banners would be a bit of an issue.


It might, but it will be text-only. There's some talk of having SFW/NSFW flagging (and I'd opt for SFW), but if there are porn ads it'll be text alone.


----------



## Near (Dec 20, 2018)

I always keep by ad blockers running, but i'm willing to make an exception for this site for sure, as long as its not some intrusive bullshit. But you pretty much answered that question so it's all good.


----------



## damian (Dec 20, 2018)

Remember to turn off that pesky AdBlock. 



 
Seriously tho, good luck.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 20, 2018)

How much borscht do you hope this will buy you a month?


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Dec 20, 2018)

in return i have my adblock on


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> How much borscht do you hope this will buy you a month?


Approximately 450 bowls.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> in return i have my adblock on


Ooooo BAT yumyumuymyumy


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 20, 2018)

checks out


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Ooooo BAT yumyumuymyumy


the idea of bat is great and it's just fair to give some scheckels to sites you browse, to bad many sites have it integrated.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 20, 2018)

What kind of a boomer uses the internet with adblock off


----------



## Tobias (Dec 20, 2018)

Can we have a picture of Matt Mundane for the adblock boys?


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 20, 2018)

Jsyk here’s what it look like on mobile (or at least iPhone 7): cuts off text
 
Looks fine when holding phone landscape. Dunno if you care. Also if chad dark theme users could get dark ads that would be cool.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> Jsyk here’s what it look like on mobile (or at least iPhone 7): cuts off text


ye I'm going to have to shimmy something for mobile users, mb


----------



## Fatguypewdiepie (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't mind ads but if you integrate pop ups ads too,then u gay


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 20, 2018)

I've had a lot of problems with smart ads in the past, tracking and browser hijacking and so forth, so if it's text-only I'll gladly whitelist the site.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> ye I'm going to have to shimmy something for mobile users, mb


It’ll only be annoying if it’s ads I actually wanna read. Like this:


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 20, 2018)

advertise on /b/, and have it say "Kiwi Farms: Where it's summer all year round"


----------



## 419 (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> This is an ignorant ass fucking post. Crypto is still fine and if that miner could still run we'd never have to worry about money again. The problem is, crypto miners got listed as malware and every anti-malware system in the world blacklisted our domain for running it. To this day, chumps using Malwarebytes cannot load the site.


so that's why i had to make kiwi an exception for MB. but would it not still be viable to have it up seeing as you're already disclosing it, even if we put up enough exceptions for the whole thing? or is it even more complicated of an issue than that


----------



## Spooky (Dec 20, 2018)

So when can I expect adds for zerohedge and fleshlights?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Spooky said:


> So when can I expect adds for zerohedge and fleshlights?


Very soon


----------



## Xerxes IX (Dec 20, 2018)

I've had KF whitelisted on uBlock ever since the site was blacklisted over the miner. My thoughts on the ads have already been posted:


An Ghost said:


> Also if chad dark theme users could get dark ads that would be cool.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 20, 2018)

Do you have discretion over what ads are shown, like a furry porn site ad or something?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Dec 20, 2018)

No to nsfw ads, could also copy the ad method voat does as those are minimal and non intrusive and look good.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 20, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> Are you gonna pull a hiro and start banning everything that isnt advertisement friendly?


the funniest thing about this was threads featuring hiro naked getting sucked off by trannies and animals with the text and replies of 
"oh, this isn't A D V E R T I S E R - F R I E N D L Y" 

I never had a problem with ads and said as such a few months ago. I would like a few prank ads mixed in if possible, like the banner we've got atm & things null personally likes, like a banner for a video game or something that doesn't necessarily generate revenue. Kind of like random.txt, but #nullsinterests or a meme banner every 1/20? This could also generate extra clicks because people might refresh the same page a dozen times to see what funny things you've hidden in the collective pool, which feeds the advertising cycle/click counter. I wish every once in awhile with ads on a forum I saw something like a banner for DOTA2 or a .gif of squirting porn where the woman has a Doge face and the person getting squirted on has ResetEra on their face.


----------



## Bad Times (Dec 20, 2018)

u


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Gingervitis said:


> Do you have discretion over what ads are shown, like a furry porn site ad or something?


No, but as I said, it's text only.


----------



## drunk "Jedi master" (Dec 20, 2018)

sure I will turn off that pesky adblock for kiwifarms.net if it stays as a batter ad (footer ad would also be ok) and not embedded in comments  ... and is not animated wish you the best of luck with your ads.


----------



## Water-T (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Approximately 450 bowls.



Did you factor in the sour cream and vodka?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> From what I've been told, the ads will be text-only and unmoderated.



Oh good, I always needed to know where I could buy orphans from the third world.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 20, 2018)

Just seconding that a dark scheme would be nice


----------



## Cubanodun (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> A. No, the ad platform will cater to "publisher unfriendly advertisers" instead.



So if Stormfront decide to put ads here you will let them? i want to see the meltdown of the usual suspects


----------



## FreeHugs (Dec 20, 2018)

Was mentioned before, but would be nice to have the design of the ads match with the website.

A barebones white rectangle with blue letters in the middle of a dark gray layout isn't very appealing.


----------



## aFairlyOddFaggot (Dec 20, 2018)

As long as theres no pop up ads im ok. Also i like the placeholder ads.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 20, 2018)

Cubanodun said:


> So if Stormfront decide to put ads here you will let them? i want to see the meltdown of the usual suspects


They can buy ads here too with links to “their side of the story.”


----------



## wes (Dec 20, 2018)

Would it be possible for some Pajeets to buy ad slots for here, and link to their CRITICAL ALERT FROM MICROSOFT pages? While I would hope KF users would know not to click on that idiocy, I imagine there's someone out there who would use it as another excuse to say KF is *DANGEROUS* and crusade under that. 

If that can happen, would we be able to report ads for malicious content? 

I'm imagining a scenario some Dan Olson Folding Ideas type 4D underwater chess where someone buys ads for something that can get KF on trouble or give the impression of that. Given that someone is paying for weekly DDoS attacks here, I'd imagine it's within the realm of possibility. 

On a visibility level, I'm on a botnet Chromium fork Android browser and the spot where the ad would appear is still visible, though the ad itself is not. I'd have to go into the firewall settings for my phone to test the banners themselves, which I'd do if it wasn't such a pain in the ass with my phone. 

So, is there a set of domains/elements for the site that can be whitelisted in an adblocker or similar filter? It's roundabout, but I'm a sperg like that

Apologies for the amount of questions


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

ok yes dark theme ad has been requested thank you


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Dec 20, 2018)

I have questions and statements. 

Firstly - can us austists buy ads? I've also thought this site could do with more Dad jokes, strobe GIFs and GIFs of buttholes swallowing things with googly eyes on each cheek.

Secondly - is there going to be dark themed ads? Seeing those ads while using dark theme is like walking past an alleyway seeing two hobos fucking. 

Thirdly - can we sell ad space to Sammy(m) and Sammy(f)? Having their tugboats finance this place would be neat.

Finally - what did you get for your birthday?


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 20, 2018)

I like how you've basically baited me into turning off adblocking so that I can read what these things say, good job.

If users are going to be able to submit ads you will probably bait many others into turning it off too.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 20, 2018)

Do I get supporter status if I turn off that pesky adblock?

EDIT: I turned it off anyways


----------



## Luigi (Dec 20, 2018)

Add more ads for people not logged in. Make those cows pay the upkeep of their threads.


----------



## milkshake (Dec 20, 2018)

From their code it looks like they have ambitions to do more than deliver static content.

```
ads.js:115: iframe.setAttribute('sandbox', 'allow-forms allow-pointer-lock allow-popups allow-popups-to-escape-sandbox allow-same-origin allow-scripts allow-top-navigation-by-user-activation');
```

Since it's self-hosted, how do you pull the ads? As things are configured, I don't think ads can run scripts in the context of kiwifarms.net, only ads.kiwifarms.net, but they can still run arbitrary scripts.

And it does have some very rudimentary tracking features which fire on each scroll event and report whenever the ad is in view (but only once per page load). It also feeds Jewgle data by embedding their fonts when an ad isn't found.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Dec 20, 2018)

User generated ads would be excellent, I will also whitelist Adblock for that

Why not just sell Russian girls yourself? Cut out the middle Vlad


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

milkshake said:


> From their code it looks like they have ambitions to do more than deliver static content.


Are you joking? Don't pretend to know more than you do. That sandbox tag does nothing more than basically unsandbox the iframe. It's literally the same as not having it.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Dec 20, 2018)

So if I'm smart I'll open a brand that sells magic pills which'll cure Autism.

The audience on Kiwi Farms will love them!


----------



## milkshake (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Are you joking? Don't pretend to know more than you do. That sandbox tag does nothing more than basically unsandbox the iframe. It's literally the same as not having it.


Why bother lifting those restrictions if you have no intention of using them?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

milkshake said:


> Why bother lifting those restrictions if you have no intention of using them?


Once again,
*it is literally the same
as not having them
*
you remove that line, remove the sandbox="" altogether, it's the _exact same_ practical application.

popups do not exist in the modern context. that allows it to open a new tab.


----------



## milkshake (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Once again,
> *it is literally the same
> as not having them
> *
> ...


You didn't answer my question.

If they have no intention of running scripts, why would they explicitly add the allow-scripts property?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

milkshake said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> If they have no intention of running scripts, why would they explicitly add the allow-scripts property?


You're poking around the fucking sourcecode already braniac, read the iframe's source and see what it does.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 20, 2018)

There should be adverts for an official KiwiFarms store with KF T shirts and stuff.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

Danger Mouse said:


> There should be adverts for an official KiwiFarms store with KF T shirts and stuff.


Okay. Find us a storefront willing to have us.

I fucking hate talking about this site's finances because I get the same responses every goddamn time.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 20, 2018)

Let's say hypothetically, I want to place an ad here. 

How much would that cost me?


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2018)

FatFuckFrank said:


> Let's say hypothetically, I want to place an ad here.
> 
> How much would that cost me?


You wouldn't be able to target specific sites. It's not an in-house ad network. It's be 1000 CPM.


----------



## MacMasonry (Dec 20, 2018)

If a user were to buy ad-space, would said user be eligible for a True & Honest tag or will direct donations remain the standard?


----------



## Sebben Crudele (Dec 20, 2018)

Text only ads are fine by me, and since they will match the theme of the site they also will not look butt ugly with the grey background. 

If you can mix the actual ads with silly user generated things like the ones you put as examples here, that would be very nice. It would give people another reason to look at them. 

Anyway, as long as it's just text and nothing else, I'm whitelisting. Good luck.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> I fucking hate talking about this site's finances because I get the same responses every goddamn time.


Yeah but you should open a Patreon and also why don't you accept bitcoin donations?

But seriously, I'm noticing I almost never see the ads when using the "Watched Threads" feature because I'm anchored down to the first unread post on the page, right past the ad slot location.Maybe you could check for an anchor fragment in the URL on page load and move the ad to that point on the page if it's present. I don't think that'd be too offensive. Just a thought.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Dec 20, 2018)

Least Concern said:


> and also why don't you accept bitcoin donations?



*Edit* Well I got rated dumb, now my feelings are hurt.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 20, 2018)

Least Concern said:


> Yeah but you should open a Patreon and also why don't you accept bitcoin donations?
> 
> But seriously, I'm noticing I almost never see the ads when using the "Watched Threads" feature because I'm anchored down to the first unread post on the page, right past the ad slot location.Maybe you could check for an anchor fragment in the URL on page load and move the ad to that point on the page if it's present. I don't think that'd be too offensive. Just a thought.


Bottom.
Of every.
Fucking.
Page.


----------



## Commander Keen (Dec 20, 2018)

Null said:


> This is an ignorant ass fucking post. Crypto is still fine and if that miner could still run we'd never have to worry about money again. The problem is, crypto miners got listed as malware and every anti-malware system in the world blacklisted our domain for running it. To this day, chumps using Malwarebytes cannot load the site.



Tested this earlier, site loaded just fine with malwarebytes.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 20, 2018)

Banh Xeo said:


> …





JSGOTI said:


> Bottom.
> Of every.
> Fucking.
> Page.
> View attachment 619368



jesus this forum sometimes i just


----------



## RK 091 (Dec 20, 2018)

Would it be possible to hide ads for True/Honest supporters? Or even pay a monthly rolling fee to remove?


----------



## Outer Party Member (Dec 20, 2018)

As long as you aren’t Zaiger and sell is to a Russian botnet, I’m fine with this.

Are you going to look for advertisers locally or country-specific? I’m sure there are a few companies outside the English-speaking world that have no idea who you are.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 20, 2018)

Is it haram to use AdNauseam in the site?


----------



## Stock Photo James (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds decent to me, no tracking, no images. Do you plan on keeping it like that, or things may change like adding extra costly ads with moderated images?


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 20, 2018)

McDenis09 said:


> If a user were to buy ad-space, would said user be eligible for a True & Honest tag or will direct donations remain the standard?


No because the money doesn’t go to the site directly. No guarantee any of it goes to KF. It’s run by another company.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Dec 20, 2018)

ok official feedback and not a dumb question:

On mobile the ads look like shit and don't scale with the rest of the website.


----------



## Bully_Hunter_69 (Dec 20, 2018)

idea: sell special Discord server rules to put some NEETbux in your pocket


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 20, 2018)

can I buy a Kiwi Farms Gold account to bypass ads and get a badge that says ‘faggot’


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Dec 20, 2018)

If there turns out to be a reliable way to get it seen on this site, it is my intention to advertise something along the lines of "Josh's Feeder Tips(TM), contact null@kiwifarms.net to find out the best way to stuff fat chicks".


----------



## KE 521 (Dec 20, 2018)

These look like they have the potential to be hilarious... carry on


----------



## The I Scream Man (Dec 20, 2018)

always whitelist the farms motherfuckers


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 20, 2018)

Okay, I pushed the button. Which one did I murder?


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Dec 21, 2018)

@Null If I wanted to buy some adspace here, how would I do it?


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 21, 2018)

im not giving you my money loser


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm fine with these ads as long as theirs no gay shit.  I don't want several strains of cyber AIDS just from a visit to this site.  As for the idiots who ask about starting a merch store or a patreon, take a look at what this site is.  Nobody wants their secrets out in the open, some are willing to do *whatever it takes* to take down this site.


----------



## 2_blank_spaces (Dec 21, 2018)

Alright, I never whitelist for anything, but seeing as how these are the least invasive, I’d whitelist for you.  

I’m a dark theme user, but I -don’t- care for a dark theme for the ads.  I want them to stick out, as weird as that sounds, but I know I’m not the norm on that.  But maybe a dark theme will be fine too?  I wouldn’t care either way.  

I’m on mobile right now and I don’t care if the ad clips off to the side.  A quick turn of my phone fixes the issue but I’m not going to really read them anyway.


----------



## Mafoxy[マフォクシー] (Dec 21, 2018)

>Ads doesn't blend well with the Dark Theme
Nope. Not turning off my uBlock Origin.


----------



## Null (Dec 21, 2018)

2_blank_spaces said:


> I’m a dark theme user, but I -don’t- care for a dark theme for the ads.  I want them to stick out, as weird as that sounds, but I know I’m not the norm on that.  But maybe a dark theme will be fine too?  I wouldn’t care either way.





General Delphox said:


> >Ads doesn't blend well with the Dark Theme
> Nope. Not turning off my uBlock Origin.


I fucking hate this community.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 21, 2018)

Maybe make the ads gray, like a #C7C7C7, so it would look nice with the dark theme but also stand out a bit with the Ohgodmyfuckingeyes theme.


----------



## theshep (Dec 21, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Maybe make the ads gray, like a #C7C7C7



#000000


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 21, 2018)

@theshep - That would be jarring for a light theme user, but a bit of black on white is less so than a box of white on a black background.


----------



## theshep (Dec 21, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> a light theme user



What light theme? 

(I'm being selfish)


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 21, 2018)

Light theme looks like this

 

Near the bottom of the page, where the link to this part of the board is - Interior / Form Discussion - there's a dropdown bar to change the theme.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 21, 2018)

TheDrivelBroadcast said:


> Would it be possible to hide ads for True/Honest supporters? Or even pay a monthly rolling fee to remove?


You can just block the ads and donate instead of the site building technology to turn them off when you donate.


hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Light theme looks like this
> 
> View attachment 619707
> 
> Near the bottom of the page, where the link to this part of the board is - Interior / Form Discussion - there's a dropdown bar to change the theme.


You're wrong there's no such thing as a light theme. If you have a light theme your computer is broken and you should throw it out.


----------



## Hecate (Dec 21, 2018)

So who's in charge of the ads? The way it's been worded it seems it's not you, is it a new company or something?

Regardless, ads sound like a great idea for this website considering how often users refresh pages. I'm glad they will be text only.

I can't wait for the idiots with threads to start complaining about how they got a "virus" from the evil kiwifarms.


----------



## OgreSan (Dec 21, 2018)

If I turn off adblock, will you tell us if there's a conspiracy by the gremlins to mind control us through the advertisements?

Will I need to buy more RAM to view your website?


----------



## Smith Banquod (Dec 21, 2018)

Hearing the Dear Leader talk about a gurl doing the poopoo in someone else's bathroom on stream makes me want to turn off my adblock, not that I had already done that already but this just confirms that this site is all and everything I've errverr wanted.
Fuck yes tell me all about the girls in my location and that I'm eligible to win a free iPhone, bring it on yo~


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 21, 2018)

minor aesthetic thing, but the current placement of the ad banner looks a little awkward. imo it might look better placed right above the page navigation buttons, rather than right below them.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Dec 21, 2018)

Goofy Logic said:


> The ads appear to not autosize when in mobile.
> 
> View attachment 619815


They do when held in landscape mode, but yeah. Portrait mode cuts them off.


----------



## Evian Les Rutabaga (Dec 21, 2018)

Null said:


> Yes, but I've gone out of my way to ensure that ad blockers detect the ads.



FWIW, Privacy Badger flagged mc.yandex.ru as "Meh. Don't keep the cookie." and kiwifarms*eieio as "Not a Bad Boy".  I.e., no problems with minimum-necessary blocking. 


The "oh god how did I get here" banner needs to be wrapped around a coffee mug.


----------



## GethN7 (Dec 21, 2018)

The ads are hilarious, non invasive, and have no impact on loading the site from where I'm sitting.

If advertisers who don't give a shit what gets posted here while not making the ads more trouble than it's worth want to host their ads here, fine by me.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 22, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> Jsyk here’s what it look like on mobile (or at least iPhone 7): cuts off text
> View attachment 619249
> Looks fine when holding phone landscape. Dunno if you care. Also if chad dark theme users could get dark ads that would be cool.


People use anything but the dark theme?


----------



## Coccxys (Dec 22, 2018)

So ancap the advertising platform? Sounds good to me.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 22, 2018)

Evian Les Rutabaga said:


> The "oh god how did I get here" banner needs to be wrapped around a coffee mug.


Done: https://www.zazzle.com/not_good_at_computer_coffee_mug-168858417141326669




It's unlisted, so it should stay up. The $0.75 profit from any sales will be donated to Kiwi Farms.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 22, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> People use anything but the dark theme?



I use Kawaii. It's like dark but with a splash of purple.


----------



## Nigonidas (Dec 22, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> I use Kawaii. It's like dark but with a splash of purple.


I use Grorious Peopre's Repubric theme.  I pray nightly that it doesn't get removed


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Dec 22, 2018)

Fuck you man, you bamboozled me!


----------



## dysentery (Dec 22, 2018)

The ad banners might look nicer in terms of layout above the thread page buttons but below the rules. Instead of:


> Rules
> Thread content
> Ad banner
> Thread content.


It would be:





> Rules
> Ad banner
> All of the thread Content.


Just an opinion I had about them. Sorry if it was suggested before.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 22, 2018)

You could plaster tits and cum all over this website and I would only use it more. But I guess text is the better choice considering non-Elesas have standards.

I still miss the miner tbh


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 23, 2018)

I’m okay with ads. What I’m not okay with is 5 pages of people making the same suggestions over and over again. Ffs, use ratings.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 23, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> I’m okay with ads. What I’m not okay with is 5 pages of people making the same suggestions over and over again. Ffs, use ratings.


Agree


----------



## BV 937 (Dec 23, 2018)

In all honesty I'd have a hard time believing too many trustworthy companies would be willing to put ads up here, similar to how 4chan struggles to make money off ads. Unless you're cool with porn/dick pill ads popping up here, I'd suggest you take the self-promotional route and use some of the site's page space to further push donor premium, and maybe add a perk or two while your at it.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2018)

Harambe said:


> In all honesty I'd have a hard time believing too many trustworthy companies would be willing to put ads up here, similar to how 4chan struggles to make money off ads. Unless you're cool with porn/dick pill ads popping up here, I'd suggest you take the self-promotional route and use some of the site's page space to further push donor premium, and maybe add a perk or two while your at it.



I'd bet on it being porn, dick pills, VPNs, sex toys, and the kind of shit you'd see on 4chan.  So long as it isn't Zaiger-era ED malware ads I'm fine with it.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 23, 2018)

What have you done to ensure that Sammy the Terrorist cant fuck with these ads or introduce malware ads?


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 23, 2018)

If I have safari closed and reopen it with KF the first tab that pops up, this happens to the reply field



 
Hitting refresh clears it, hitting reply on a comment goes to “reply to thread” page so that’s even weirder. iPhone 7 12.0.1 safari browser. Minor grievance.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 24, 2018)

Gengar said:


> minor aesthetic thing, but the current placement of the ad banner looks a little awkward. imo it might look better placed right above the page navigation buttons, rather than right below them.



Agreed. The a e s t h e t i c must be maintained.

Also I would put one at the bottom of the page. Under the "Lolcow TV" link.

Also also I think it'd be hilarious if you plastered the sides with multiple ads so you just see shitty gambling sites and anime tits and Chris Hansen while you're scrolling through but that might just be me.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 25, 2018)

If they're text only I suppose reintroducing the old CWCipedia ads is out of the question?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 25, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> What have you done to ensure that Sammy the Terrorist cant fuck with these ads or introduce malware ads?



Don't you mean Sabir or Sadit or Saiid or something?


----------



## Mammal Pod (Dec 25, 2018)

Are there any hot single moms in my area


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 25, 2018)

Harambe said:


> In all honesty I'd have a hard time believing too many trustworthy companies would be willing to put ads up here, similar to how 4chan struggles to make money off ads. Unless you're cool with porn/dick pill ads popping up here, I'd suggest you take the self-promotional route and use some of the site's page space to further push donor premium, and maybe add a perk or two while your at it.



Dunno, even Resetera can get Nutaku, VPNs and other things people might actually be interested in.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 25, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Don't you mean Sabir or Sadit or Saiid or something?



Nah, Sammy is real. He fucks with Null and the site. He got Nulls mom fired from her job and got other revenue streams like PayPal and redbubble cutoff.


----------



## Null (Dec 30, 2018)

I've removed the ads because my tests are complete.

I expect to make enough money from the ads to stabilize the site's finances.


----------



## Uncalmed Tits (Dec 31, 2018)

Null said:


> I've removed the ads because my tests are complete.
> 
> I expect to make enough money from the ads to stabilize the site's finances.


Who is going to advertise on a website full of alt-right nazis? Preach to me Joshua, show me the light.


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 22, 2019)

Works. Plain text, clicking brings up this


----------

